# NICE pen boxes



## Texatdurango (Nov 4, 2009)

Ever been to a pen show where the big boys are displaying their NICE pens in boxes half the size of a cigar box only shorter?  You know the kind, velvet lined, really nice presentation boxes suitable to sit atop a desk!

Ed gave me an idea for displaying some nice pens.  Rather than just have them in the "ordinary" box which holds one or two pens, why not have a box, say 6" x 6" that you have a pen sitting alongside it's cap and perhaps a small bottle of ink!

Anyone seen a source for generic nice velvet (or whatever it's called) lined boxes that might work?  I'm going to start searching myself but could use some help if you already know where they can be found.


----------



## BigguyZ (Nov 4, 2009)

You could always buy a non-lined box, and add some flocking to it instead.  Then you could do multiple colors, and your own custom inserts...


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 4, 2009)

Sit down.  This could be a "here comes the big one" moment.

Look at Penn State. (EGAD!!)

They have a couple nice boxes we borrowed from Alan Shaw at the Washington show last year (2008).  Had "feet" and a very spacious look.  Did NOT LOOK Chinese, tho they probably are.


----------



## BLLEHMAN (Nov 4, 2009)

Do you mean one like this

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKBOX8B.html


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 4, 2009)

That would be one of the two.  BEWARE, the insert does not come with the box, unless they have changed.

Actually, Peter, I believe they might be able to handle an ink bottle.  I don't have any of those boxes, because we are not doing shows.  Sorry, I'd like to be more help.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 4, 2009)

While I was thinking more along the lines of a box, this might do, at least worth ordering a few.

Thanks!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 4, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> While I was thinking more along the lines of a box, this might do, at least worth ordering a few.



George, if you do order one, kindly advise "depth" of this style box. I'm too cheap to order one,  :biggrin:but wouldn't mind knowing 'dimensions'.


----------



## Chief Hill (Nov 4, 2009)

BLLEHMAN said:


> Do you mean one like this
> 
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKBOX8B.html




I was thinking about ordering these as well.  Let me know how they look and work for the big pens.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 4, 2009)

wood-of-1kind said:


> George, if you do order one, kindly advise "depth" of this style box. *I'm too cheap to order one*, :biggrin:but wouldn't mind knowing 'dimensions'.


 
Not a problem, remember..... I'm retired and as everyone knows ALL of us retirees have plenty of money!  :biggrin:


----------



## bgibb42 (Nov 4, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> Not a problem, remember..... I'm retired and as everyone knows ALL of us retirees have plenty of money!  :biggrin:



Hmmmm...I wonder if there is a way to skip the working life and just be a retiree from the start!? :biggrin:


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 4, 2009)

I ordered several of the PSI boxes and they are super nice! They do come with an insert, but I recommend buying the larger custom inserts they offer.


----------



## bracky1 (Nov 4, 2009)

I like these  

http://timberbits.com/pen-kits/lift-timber-case-p-208.html

And these 

http://timberbits.com/pen-kits/high-gloss-case-burl-exterior-interior-p-175.html


----------



## scotian12 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a few of these boxes and they are quite nice. Make sure you order the large size insert. My majestic and emperor pens look "balanced" inside the box but a smaller pen may seem lost due to the size of the box. Don't forget that Ken Neilson has a nice box with a see through lid.  Darrell Eisner


----------



## Bill Sampson (Nov 4, 2009)

*Nice pen box*

I have been using these boxes for about a year.  They come in black and rosewood finish. Engrave very nicely.

Exterior dimentions are: 8 1/2 X 5

Interior dimentions are: 7 1/2 X 4 1/8

7/8 deep with a 1/2 insert that will accomodate the Jr series of any penmaker.

I make jewlery boxes and cannot make these for the cost. Great value for the money.

Occasionally the glass will be broken in shipment and without question PSI has replaced the entire box.

Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 4, 2009)

Bill Sampson said:


> I make jewlery boxes and cannot make these for the cost. Great value for the money.
> 
> 
> Bill Sampson, Richmond




That makes two(2) of us and thank you for posting the dimensions.


----------



## BigShed (Nov 4, 2009)

You mean like these?

I'm sure David (Timberbits) would love to sell you some.

Oops! Pipped at the post!

We'll have to ask Amos (Woodenink) his latest example of using these boxes with the most gorgeous engraving on it.

You there Amos? Fly the flag for Oz!


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 4, 2009)

Let's think outside the box for a moment, Lets see some opinions about this....

1. make a simple four sided mold about the same size as the pen box.
2. position a pen, cap, ink bottle or whatever in the "mold"
3. lay in a piece of silk or velvet or whatever that thin shiny material is
4. cover with a thin sheet of plastic sandwich wrap (Saran Wrap)
4. Squirt in a little of that expanding foam in a can and cover with a lightly weighted piece of plywood covered in Saran Wrap
5. when cured, trim off the foam and flip everything upside down
6. If all went well you would have a custom fitted foam insert for whatever pen and accessories you wanted in the box.  Then just adhere the material to the foam block and away you go!

Sound reasonable?


----------



## Chief Hill (Nov 4, 2009)

sounds like a great idea.  You should try it and post up pics and a how to if it works out really well. 



Texatdurango said:


> Let's think outside the box for a moment, Lets see some opinions about this....
> 
> 1. make a simple four sided mold about the same size as the pen box.
> 2. position a pen, cap, ink bottle or whatever in the "mold"
> ...


----------



## Chasper (Nov 4, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> Let's think outside the box for a moment, Lets see some opinions about this....
> 
> 1. make a simple four sided mold about the same size as the pen box.
> 2. position a pen, cap, ink bottle or whatever in the "mold"
> ...



Reasonable and it just might work.  I would think seriously about putting the velvety material on with flocking spray instead of gluing on actual material.


----------



## TurnaPen (Nov 4, 2009)

Fred mentioned a box i had done recently for my son's wedding, here it is and the pens also. Amos
ps Box is from Timberbits.com here in Australia


----------



## jleiwig (Nov 5, 2009)

I think maybe you were originally alluding to a satin lined presentation box?  

Something like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




While nice, I would think something different like this:





Specifically the black box in the front which is 8" wide and 4 7/8" deep and 5 1/4" tall would work perfectly with your business logo hot stamped in foil on the front of it.

They are fairly cheap at less than a dollar a box, but the stamping adds to the cost a bit.  I think it would make a creative and elegant solution to your problem.  Feel free to steal my idea all you want.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 5, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> I think maybe you were originally alluding to a satin lined presentation box?
> 
> Something like this?


 
That is exactly what I am thinking of.  Just substitute the gavel for a pen and the sound block for an ink bottle!  I'm really thinking more along the likes of having an open box on my table displaying a nice pen with the cap sitting along side more than a gift box.  Satin was what I was thinking!


----------



## jleiwig (Nov 5, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> That is exactly what I am thinking of. Just substitute the gavel for a pen and the sound block for an ink bottle! I'm really thinking more along the likes of having an open box on my table displaying a nice pen with the cap sitting along side more than a gift box. Satin was what I was thinking!


 
scary...I read your mind Tex! :biggrin:

They aren't cheap however I think the cheapest I saw was 4.50 ea or so in qtys of 100.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 5, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> scary...I read your mind Tex! :biggrin:
> 
> They aren't cheap however I think the cheapest I saw was 4.50 ea or so in qtys of 100.


 
Hey, I'll just raise the price of my pens by $4 or $5!  Everyone says I sell my pens too cheap anyway 

Where did you find these?


----------



## CSue (Nov 6, 2009)

I've purchased some boxes from this site . . . took out the foam and covered with velvet from Joann's.  http://www.customdisplays.com/pen-display-cases.html

Thats a great idea for display.


----------



## hebertjo (Nov 6, 2009)

Dos anyone sell the timberbits style boxes in the USA? Those are some very nice looking boxes.

Thanks,


----------



## jleiwig (Nov 6, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> Hey, I'll just raise the price of my pens by $4 or $5! Everyone says I sell my pens too cheap anyway
> 
> Where did you find these?


 
Well yeah, being retired and rich, you should sell them cheap right? 

I did a google search of "presentation boxes" There were a few million sources. You could check with a local engraving site as they are usually used with awards and the like.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 6, 2009)

hebertjo said:


> Dos anyone sell the timberbits style boxes in the USA? Those are some very nice looking boxes.
> 
> Thanks,


Scotian12 sent me the link to Timber Bits the other day in the interest of finding another source for leather pen cases. My reply concering this source is that I think anyone can order directly from them. if anyone knows differently let me know. A group buy would be looking for prices more in the range of less than a dollar per case. and why add all the extra postage etc to the cost of the cases if they can be ordered directly by anyone in any quantity?


----------



## Nickfff (Nov 6, 2009)

Good question...I would like to know who in the US sells the Timberbits boxes as well...

Anyone?


----------

